# Inexpensive filter sponge



## thezenmaestro (Jul 6, 2018)

Is there a place I can get filter sponge (more like thick fine filter) for cheap? may be in bulk. Need it for the EHEIM 2217.

A shop in Brampton/Mississauga would be much preferred.

Something that looks like this:


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

Get polyester filling from Walmart or similar. You can find it in the craft area meant for pillows or blanket. They come in big rolls that you can cut as needed. Just rinse a bit before use, but may not be necessary


----------



## youngt3 (Oct 17, 2017)

thezenmaestro said:


> Is there a place I can get filter sponge (more like thick fine filter) for cheap? may be in bulk. Need it for the EHEIM 2217.
> 
> A shop in Brampton/Mississauga would be much preferred.
> 
> Something that looks like this:


I get mine from: https://hometex.ca/pillow-forms-fiberfill-batting/polyester-stuffing/bulk-stuffing

buy bulk polyester stuffing from them to use in my filters


----------



## thezenmaestro (Jul 6, 2018)

QWC said:


> Get polyester filling from Walmart or similar. You can find it in the craft area meant for pillows or blanket. They come in big rolls that you can cut as needed. Just rinse a bit before use, but may not be necessary


This is great. Can look at my neighbor walmart store today.



youngt3 said:


> I get mine from: https://hometex.ca/pillow-forms-fiberfill-batting/polyester-stuffing/bulk-stuffing
> 
> buy bulk polyester stuffing from them to use in my filters


Thanks. If I don't get it at walmart, I'll get it from the store you recommended.


----------



## joeycichlid (Jan 6, 2009)

So you use this instead of filter floss?


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

Essentially it is filter floss, it's the same polyester baton that is found as filter media, to dust filtration, to pillow stuffing.

Just make sure that it is polyester and not cotton, as cotton will still work for a period, but will decompose as well. I get mine from Michaels, but can be found at Walmart, Home Depot, dollar stores and craft stores alike; not all carry but have to look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeycichlid (Jan 6, 2009)

Well that's interesting. I use a strip of it under my sponge in my hob aquaclear 70


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

I use it the same, in between coarse sponge and my biomedia, sometimes just for polishing the water even; but unlike the rest of the media being re-used; usually only use once, -maybe- twice; in filters and then discarded/retired into a separate snail tank or other culture for food and disposed of thereafter.

Edit: it can be boiled down and re-used but it can be troublesome to clean, and the heat has to stay below 140*F (best kept -just- at boiling point).. for the cost, not entirely worth it to do so.


----------



## joeycichlid (Jan 6, 2009)

Polyester quilt batting from Walmart.ca


----------



## joeycichlid (Jan 6, 2009)

https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/eversoft-double-quilt-batting/6000115629725


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

Wow, yep and great price for that amount too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeycichlid (Jan 6, 2009)

I've been putting filter floss on top of sponge on my aquaclear 70 for years. It always comes out brown. I'm adding a prefikter sponge also...... When it arrives via ebay


----------



## CoryDory (Nov 13, 2018)

Big Als or eBay. Check their pond filter section. I buy my filter floss from Big Als and use an Eheim Pro 3 (2075) with no issues. I do however only have 1-2 layers of floss. The rest is black sponge from eBay and of course ceramics and rocks, etc. One layer of carbon as well cus why not, lol.


----------

